# Counter Strike 1.6 Control problem.



## plzhlp (May 24, 2007)

Hello,
I have been playing CS, recently and notice that when I am moving, often my controls and mouse freeze up or keep doing the last action. For instance, lets say I am walking and all of a sudden want to turn to the left, there is a chance that the mouse won't let me, or that I will keep walking forward because the forward key is stuck. I don't think it's my mouse or keyboard. I have reinstalled CS along with reinstalling registries and I even formatted the computer, but there doesn't seem to be any luck. I know this other guy from another forum that had the same problem, but he got no one replied. I am wondering if anyone has any idea.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## insane_oracle (Aug 30, 2007)

hi there.... wooow this has been a longtime and no one answered? maybe i can help... hmm i think you wont be able to reply coz this is an old thread... but if ever you open this message again pls... email me at [email protected] then we can continue you problem and i will be happy to help you my friend


----------

